# Solved: Shrek the Third



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

After I installed the Shrek game and I run it, I get a white screen
with the error message, "Couldn't reset shaders. Shrek the third will now
exit." I updated my video card driver and I have the required system
requirements for the game. I have the latest version of Direct X and I am
running Windows XP. Is there anyway I can get this game to work?


----------



## YaB (Dec 6, 2007)

Are you able to run the game? Go to this web site and find out if you can or not:

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest

Follow the instructions and post your results.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Instead of the first error message, I am now only getting this one, " Cannot create device for Direct 3D. Shrek the third will now exit." 

From the website game analysis, this is the only conflict I have with the game:

Video Card
Minimum: 3D hardware accelerator card required - 100% DirectX(R) 9.0c-compliant 64 MB video card and drivers (NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200 + / ATI Radeon 8500+)
You Have: Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller (Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller) Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card Video RAM: Required - 64 MB , You have - 96.0 MB 
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - No 
Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 1.1 , You have - 0.0 
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 1.3 , You have - 0.0


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Any Ideas how I can resolve the, "Cannot create device for Direct 3D. Shrek the third will now exit" message???


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

It looks like your card wont run it


----------



## burnthepc (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes, that's the problem. Your card won't run it.

Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - No 
Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 1.1 , You have - 0.0 
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 1.3 , You have - 0.0

As your card can't do hardware lighting and shaders, when it tries to start the video you get :

"Couldn't reset shaders. Shrek the third will now exit."
and 
"Cannot create device for Direct 3D"

I'm afraid there's no simple way to fix it. You need a modern graphics card. They can be fairly cheap (pick up a basic one for £40-80). Your motherboard will need a slot for it to go in though.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

for future reference you should check the extra things it says on the packet next to the graphics card requirements, ive had a bad exp myself when i had a 128mb card and it needed a 63mb BUT it needed openGL and... i couldn't run the game...bit of a shame but u learn from these things


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Please read the following thread at : http://forum.worldwindcentral.com/showthread.php?t=4538

I have passed all the tests but should I install Shadermark.zip ? What is it anyways and what does it do? Is it going to work?


----------



## burnthepc (Aug 12, 2007)

I've not heard of Shadermark. But I googled it and it seems like it's a testing program for pixel shaders.

You may have passed the direct 3d test - that means you can make a 3d screen - but you still haven't pased the T&L and pixel shader test (according to the info above).


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

My Graphics card is integrated with the motherboard. I will post a picture but I'm not sure if I can install a different video card. Can you verify if I can or can not add a different graphics card?


----------



## burnthepc (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm not great at identifying slots from pictures. But those look like PCI slots. That's not great news, as most graphics cards run on and AGP slot, or a PCI-E slot. You can get some that run in PCI slots though.

Do you have any clues as to the make/model of the motherboard? Is there a logo or something that comes up when you turn the computer on? (Before the Windows screen.)


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

The system "box" (where the motherboard is located within) is labeled as IBM ThinkCentre S50 DT P4.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Any other suggestions about updating the card? How good does the card go with gaming?


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Buy a new card. I have to with some of my games. How much do they cost like $50???


----------



## burnthepc (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in replying. I've been away for a while. Had a quick look for the PC, and the only info I found confirmed that you've only got PCI slots.

If you are in the UK you could try dabs.com for a card. They have a PNY GeForce 6200 256MB PCI DVI TVO that I'm pretty sure would work and also is a pretty nice card...(£40) or take a look around the site for a graphics card with a PCI interface. (NOT PCI-E, PCI-Express or AGP - those won't work).

If you opt for one of those they should come with an instruction book. I've never installed a PCI card, so I'm not sure if you need to disable the onboard graphics or not. But, theoretically it should be as simple as plugging it into the white slots and plugging your monitor into the out port of the card.


----------

